# Weltmeister cantora - что за инструмент?



## Valah (6 Дек 2011)

Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем принципиальная разница между "канторой" (канторой де люкс") и "Супитой". Может кто-то знает технические характеристики (голоса, механика и т.д.)? Заранее всем благодарен.


----------

